# GED vs. High school diploma



## CJackson017 (Oct 20, 2010)

I'm in my second year of college, yet i dropped out of high school and got my G.E.D would you look down on me due to this or accept me as an equal?


----------



## TreeBob (Oct 11, 2008)

CJackson017 said:


> I'm in my second year of college, yet i dropped out of high school and got my G.E.D would you look down on me due to this or accept me as an equal?


GED doesn't say anything about your brain. You made a choice for whatever reason to leave school. You would only be seen as my equal (if we are talking intelligence) if you could hold your weight in a conversation. School doesn't make people smart it just makes you less ignorant.


----------



## trooper620 (Apr 14, 2011)

*Success is not always spelled the same way*

A high school diploma is perfered but a GED is "Good Enough". No one can fault you for obtaining a GED. It does not matter why you choose to or felt you had to drop out of high school. What truly matters is that you saw the need for higher education and made the necessary moves to acheive your goal. In the end with hard work you will obtain the same degree that most of your peers will have. You could have easily settled for "drop out" status and began a long life defrauding the government for food and money. I'm not saying that all people receiving government assistance are defrauding the government, nor am I labeling high school drop outs. What I really want to do is applaud your decision and encourage you to reach out to others that have dropped out and encourage them. Education is not for everyone, but it is important to obtain viable skills to earn a suitable income to sustain life on your own without your electric bill being in your dead granmothers name. Good Job and Good Luck!



CJackson017 said:


> I'm in my second year of college, yet i dropped out of high school and got my G.E.D would you look down on me due to this or accept me as an equal?


----------



## raymond (Mar 11, 2011)

As far as jobs, once you have a college degree I doubt anyone is going to be concerned about whether you had a GED or diploma. Many low level jobs only require one or the other, I've never been asked to specify which or even to supply proof that I obtained either. 

On a personal level, there are 100's of factors that I could potentially base my opinion of someone on. GED vs. diploma is not one of those factors.


----------



## Maethirion (Aug 16, 2009)

Most people automatically think that a person is uneducated or uncommitted when they hear that the person in question dropped out, even if they got their GED. If you stopped with your GED, then I think it would be more of a problem, but you are going to college, and once you get your degree, I don't think you will have to worry about the GED. I think there can be something said about a person who drops out, but then not only gets their GED,but continues education despite the low opinion of people who get their GED instead of a diploma. In the end, though, you shouldn't worry about those who judge you based on the fact that you got your GED. That's not what matters, and if somebody will judge you solely because of your education, then you don't need to waste your time on them. A truly respectable person will look at everything that defines you, the good, the bad, and the ugly. The same can be said for employers when hiring workers. I certainly would consider hiring you over a person who has stopped going to school after receiving their diploma.


----------



## Hardstyler (Sep 4, 2010)

Yea agreed. It's kinda like how teachers go to community college to get a BA then go to a UC or state university to get a Masters. All the employer really cares about is where you got your masters. I've meet 3 sucessful teachers that took this route.


----------



## NotSoRighteousRob (Jan 1, 2010)

From my experience it has gotten to the point where both of them are meaningless. Even college degrees can get you only so far so your best bet is to start planning and taking any type of job for experience in your field even if it is an unpaid internship. Unless you work in your own city employers aren't likely to recognize anything outside of a state university. If you were to stop at either a high school diploma or GED then generally a diploma will help more because it showed you spent 4 years working for it, with a college degree it will show the same thing. All employers really want to know is if you can be trained to do the job they want you to do. Very few job descriptions are narrow enough that you can be fully prepared without any experience in your field. Or maybe this is true only for IT. I honestly can't say for sure anymore. The rate of unemployed college graduates has been increasing at an alarming rate so just focus on what you can do to make yourself the most promising candidate for employment. volunteer work seems to go a long ways in corporate america.

Hardstyle was able to sum it up much better than I was. At a masters level the rest is meaningless


----------



## mstroud3 (Apr 22, 2011)

*Ged vs. High School Diploma*



CJackson017 said:


> I'm in my second year of college, yet i dropped out of high school and got my G.E.D would you look down on me due to this or accept me as an equal?


I would look at you as an equal. I did the same thing. I used to look down on people who only had a GED (when I was still in HS or before I got my GED). Now, I realize that those with a GED can do just as much as anyone with a HS diploma. I think the difference is that a lot of those people with only a GED just choose not to further their education.


----------



## jstrong4 (Apr 9, 2011)

I think that since you are in your second year of college that the g.e.d. is not a big deal. I think the most important thing is that you are in college and that you are focused and have goals for yourself. You are expanding your college and that is the main focus!!!


----------



## iTzKwAyZ (Apr 25, 2011)

*GED vs Diploma*

Honestly, I would not think of you as inferior. I have several friends that went to college after obtaining their GED. I have a friend that got his GED at 16 and went straight to college after that. Which then he was two year ahead of me in college. I wish i could've done that same thing. But as you have goals and have your mind set to those goals you are doing good.


----------



## brittanie20 (Apr 27, 2011)

I absolutely would not look down on you nor should you care if anyone else does. Your education should never be a reason for anyone to look down on you. You are one of the very few who actually get their GED after dropping out, so good for you for doing it. NO, a GED is not as good as a high school diploma, but like you said you are already in college, so what does it matter. Keep your head high. You are doing great


----------



## sofort99 (Mar 27, 2010)

If you have a GED it means you can pass a test that says you know the basic information a high school graduate should know, which is actually doing significantly better than most of the high school graduates I have had to deal with.


----------



## cdwhite706 (Apr 16, 2011)

I would certainly not look down on you for getting a G.E.D.. I graduated high school in '05 and am just now in my second year of college. I agree with the person who said people make choices. That's what life is about. We all make choices and we generally make them with our best interest in mind. Though some may seem to turn out not so great. The big thing is where you are going with your life. And if anyone judges you based on where you've been rather than where you are or who you are becoming, then I would take their opinion with a grain of salt.


----------

